

How to tack a command onto the end of a long-running Unix task, halfway through - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/the-fg-command-stop-long-running-jobs/

======
vdm
Any way to add a pipe?

    
    
        $ touch asdf
        $ tail -f asdf
        ^Z
        $ fg; | grep foo
        -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'

------
SixSigma
Ctrl-z is shell dependent.

learn to use /proc

~~~
andor
_learn to use /proc_

That's a bit condescending. You could have gained more credibility by
explaining _how_ to do this using proc.

And by the way, /proc is kernel-dependent ;-)

~~~
SixSigma
I agree with you, some detail would have been better. I'm at work though and
don't have to to write an article on it.

I thought, meh that's a bit light as an answer but hoped it might pique
someone's interest despite my brevity.

